# free photo size reducing website.



## mredburn (Sep 25, 2015)

Another Forum I frequent, I know, you thought I lived here. (I do)
Posted this in response to the problem of reducing photos to load onto the forum.
You drag a photo into the area at the top and it reduces it and you download it back onto your computor.

Its free although you can donate to them if you want.  If you use it a lot it would be nice to do so.
This would be one way to keep from having to buy a software program.


https://tinypng.com/


----------



## avbill (Sep 25, 2015)

VERY INTERESTING.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 25, 2015)

...... you guys don't know how to use Microsoft Paint?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 25, 2015)

I use Image Resizer for Windows.
https://imageresizer.codeplex.com/

Les


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 25, 2015)

Irfanview works for me!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 25, 2015)

microsoft paint - stretch/skew to less than 100 percent (exact number varies, depending on your camera resolution)

Easy, and free, and you already have it!


----------



## Rockytime (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow! 50 bucks.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use coreldraw x6....... I bought it because of my printing business a few years ago...


----------



## mredburn (Sep 25, 2015)

What is $50.00? I dont have Paint on my computer but do have microsoft office Picture Manager which reduces them. I thought it might help people who dont have anything to use to have a free one.  Looks like there are some other choices as well.  Good information to share.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use Irfan view, easy and clean.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 26, 2015)

IrfanView for free simplicity.
Gimp for free, full featured imaging software.


----------



## jeff (Sep 26, 2015)

Photo uploads to the forum are automatically downsized to 960px in the largest dimension. However, they are also subject to the 1MB file limit. It occurs to me that if folks are having trouble uploading large photos, it might be because of the filesize limit. 

So, I increased the filesize limit to 3MB. That might help reduce the need to resize photos before posting. However, as camera resolution increases, the filesizes are humongous. 

Can someone try a large image upload and see if the resize happens automagically? Should work at any incoming resolution as long as it's under 3 MB.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 26, 2015)

This one is 2.4mb 2592 x 1944


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2015)

*for simple, you cannot beat PhotoResize*

About 10 years ago I discovered this incredibly simple photo resizing program for Windows systems: PhotoResize Batch Picture Resizer.

1) Download the executable, put it on your desktop.

2) If you want the longest side of your photos to be reduced 400 pixels, leave the name of the program as "PhotoResize400.exe" ... if you want the longest side to be reduced to 980 pixels, call it "PhotoResize980.exe", etc.

3) Drag and drop a JPG file onto the desktop icon.

4) It creates an output file to the size you specified.

This is so simple that I installed it on the desktops of the classified ad-takers at the newspaper where I work. These are not graphic artists, don't want to learn new programs, and just want something that is simple, fast and works.

And the program is free.

_(edit: it can do a lot more besides this simple size reduction, but you don't have to go deeper into it if this is all you want)_


----------



## jeff (Sep 27, 2015)

Mike - thanks! It's working as intended.


----------

